# Grand Theft Auto III Save Game Location



## XroanX221 (Jul 11, 2011)

On GTA 3 PC, where are the save game files kept? And don't tell me GTA3 User Files, because I looked in there and there's just gta3.sf3 crap. I'm backing it up on a disk for reinstallation of GTA III.


----------



## sreenathpktr (Jul 25, 2011)

it may be in my documents gta folder.Check there.

_______________________________
Cegonsoft


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

Is this a retail CD or a Steam game?
What operating system is being used? 
The location may depend on the OS.


----------



## XroanX221 (Jul 11, 2011)

It's the original CD, and I have Windows 7 64 bit.


----------



## tom6049 (Aug 6, 2007)

That's exactly where the saved games are.
C:\Users\YourName\Documents\GTA3 User Files

The saves are "GTA3sf1.b" etc....open them with Notepad and you'll see the name of the save.


----------

